# Find of the Day: Suzuka Grey Audi Exclusive 2010 S4 that We Can Vouch for Personally



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

One nice thing about ordering a special Audi Exclusive car is that it's quite easily recognizable. When our previous Jet Blue Audi S5 hit the market, we knew its origins immediately and while we've seen at least one other Suzuka Grey S4 we're positive we've just come across * our 2010 4 Season Audi S4 tester on our Exhaustiv car listing aggregator. *

It's worth noting that the car is listed there as a Premium Plus but is in fact a Prestige package car featuring Suzuka Grey paint from Audi Exclusive. This is a special order only color that's only offered on RS cars like the TT RS, RS 3 and R8 GT. It also has a very rare Black Optics package from Audi exclusive that is essentially the same thing as the Titanium Package available from 2011 minus the rotor style wheels.

The listing price seems a bit high for a pre-owned S4 and what it's worth is up to you what it's worth but the Audi Exclusive options were added $2K to the price alone and it was basically ordered with every option available with the exception of S-tronic transmission. And, unless its been re-flashed it's also got an APR ECU upgrade. We miss the car quite a bit.

Should you pick it up, drop us a note. We love to hear where our cars end up. We still have a set of Suzuka Grey mirrors for it in case you want to ditch the aluminum ones as we did and we'd be happy to hand them over to the new owner. We've also got the black rear valance, wheels and exhaust we'd installed on the car sitting in our Fourtitude garage that we'll probably need to sell eventually too.

Check out the car listing and the series about the car via the links below. Thanks Zerin for the tip.

* Full Story - 4 Season 2010 Audi S4 Test Car Series *

* 2010 S4 Listed on Exhaustiv.Fourtitude.com *

* 2010 S4 Listed on AutoTrader *

* Jack Daniels Motors Website *


----------

